# Scottish cockapoo walk 27th october12 photos



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lots and lots of photos. 

a fab day with good weather, the puppies handled the walk very well for being so young, bet they were zonked when they got home. 

if im right i think we had 18 dogs today including 3 non cockapoos. 



















































































































































































































http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz80/cockapoogirl/scottis%20cockapoo%20october12/IMG_2732.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz80/cockapoogirl/scottis%20cockapoo%20october12/IMG_2733.jpg


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing. Looks like a good time was had by all and the sun was out too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What lovely pictures! I particularly like the mega muddy fluffy one!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The megga fluffy one is 8 month old goldendoodle teddy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Gorgeous, although I suspect there might be a horse somewhere in his pedigree!! Last week I met a newfoundland poodle cross last week, that was big too - but not sure it was as big as Teddy!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It was a wonderful day. You came up trumps again with the pics, Kendal. If I can find my way around posting pics there will be more to come (just in case there are not enough already)
It is funny that there are very few humans in our pics. We should try to include a few next time!














"{:?. m;;


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Gorgeous, although I suspect there might be a horse somewhere in his pedigree!! Last week I met a newfoundland poodle cross last week, that was big too - but not sure it was as big as Teddy!


He is a big fellow, but such an innocent big baby. Loved him in the big muddy puddle


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol git lots with people in them and half the photos did have peiple i just croppex them out to get ti the dogs lol.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Fab pictures as usual. What a lovely day for a walk as well, I wish me and Alvy could have made it!


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Fantastic photos Kendal thanks so much you have made such a good job of capturing the day. I love the photos that you managed to get of Teddy, the next time we will pinch your camera and take some of you with all the dogs round their photographer! Tell your mum Roddy was great And I am just settling in to watch Strictly.  thanks once again.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Great photos! It looks like everyone had so much fun,especially the 'poos! Very happy pictures


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Fabulous photos  What a glorious day it was here today 

I absolutely love Teddy! He looks like he had the time of his life! 

And who was the brave soul wearing shorts?!  It might have been sunny, but warm it definitely wasn't!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic pics, shame we couldn't make it this time. Was a date set for the next meet? N x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Ali usually does that and posts it on this forum as well as CCGB. Last Sat in the month normally. I won't make the next one as I will be on holiday, so I was delighted that yesterday's was such a great day. There will be a date set soon, I have no doubt. Watch the 'cockapoo meets' heading for more info. Hope you make it - it is fun


----------

